# Arena Build?



## HillTopQH (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to build an outdoor arena big enough to run barrels in at full speed, as well as big enough to train some what younger horses. Ive been told to make it as big as my horses will feel comfortable, yet Ive ridden in some pretty small arenas. I have about enough room for a 100X100 would this be big enough to run barrels in? 

I also wondered about the ground. the land has red clay on it, I understand I will need to make this better because I don't want it to be a mud pit or slick at all. Should I used gravel and then dirt then sand or any other ways for a drainage idea?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

HillTopQH said:


> I want to build an outdoor arena big enough to run barrels in at full speed, as well as big enough to train some what younger horses. Ive been told to make it as big as my horses will feel comfortable, yet Ive ridden in some pretty small arenas. I have about enough room for a 100X100 would this be big enough to run barrels in?
> 
> I also wondered about the ground. the land has red clay on it, I understand I will need to make this better because I don't want it to be a mud pit or slick at all. Should I used gravel and then dirt then sand or any other ways for a drainage idea?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



130 ft wide and 200 ft long

as far as footing I like the clay/sand mixtures, I would do about 6 or 7 inches deep.


----------

